# Bulldog Pleco



## joe1992w

I purchased a Bulldog pleco today, I had actually intended to buy a bristle nose but my LFS had none in staock so i purchased the bulldog instead.

my tank has very little to no algae as it is a newly cycled tank with a small stock of fish.
so i figured if i bought the algae wafers that said they were intended for use with pleco's it would be a safe bet but it's been in my tank over twelve hours as i type and has not touched an algae wafer. 

it is still only a juvenile and is approx 5cm long

i've also tried frozen pea's and it hasn't touched anything,
how can i get it to eat?

any advice is very much appreciated


----------



## DanMarion

If you just got your pleco today, I wouldn't be too concerned about it. I have found that newly introduced fish tend to not eat for the first day or two. My plecos didn't eat for the first couple of days, since they are such shy fish. Also, my bulldog pleco refises to eat when I am watching. Try it again tomorrow, and don't watch  Also, try zucchini. Its cheap at the grocery store. Boil a slice for 30 seconds and drop it in there, that is both of my pleco's favorite food.


----------



## joe1992w

thank's for the re assurance, i will try again tomorrow with some cucumber ( i think that's what us brits call your zuccini)


----------



## aunt kymmie

They also like spinach.


----------



## zof

Just for reference cucumber and zucchini are not the same but pretty close looking;

http://www.differencebetween.net/object/difference-between-cucumber-and-zucchini/


----------



## teddyzaper

also, they mainly eat at night, so try adding it at night.


----------



## joe1992w

thanks for the zuccini vs cucumber post, would i still be able to feed it cucumber or should it really be zuccini?

also i have tried to avoid feeding it at night as that is when i sleep too: meaning i can't fish it out if it doesn't eat it, which i thought would quickly spoil my aquarium water


----------



## aunt kymmie

joe1992w said:


> thanks for the zuccini vs cucumber post, would i still be able to feed it cucumber or should it really be zuccini?
> 
> also i have tried to avoid feeding it at night as that is when i sleep too: meaning i can't fish it out if it doesn't eat it, which i thought would quickly spoil my aquarium water


Mine won't eat zucchini but go nuts on the cucumber & spinach. As long as you fish it out the next morning it won't gunk up your water.


----------



## joe1992w

thanksfor the advice! how do you prepare your cucumber? and how much would you suggest to feed a 4cm-5cm bulldog pleco and hwo often?

based on it's current size, how long will it take to reach it's full size? thanks again guys


----------



## joe1992w

oh also, i was under the impression that the bulldog plecos were a shy fish and like to hide during the day, since i put mine in my tank it hasn't moved from the bottom of the gravel except for when my algae flake landed ontop of it :O it's not hidden what so ever but instead just sat in plain view :S


----------



## beetlebz

plecos ive found have probably the most diverse personalities of any fish ive owned. Ive had a royal pleco that liked to be pet, ive a clown pleco (who are very shy) that hangs out in the open, as long as they arent showing any sign of stress im not worried about it


----------



## joe1992w

and how woulod a pleco show stress? sorry i'm paranoid because my tank is algae free and he wont touch the algae flakes i have some i'm worried he'll just starve and die


----------



## beetlebz

ive never seen a pleco eat right away. they will eat, when its quiet and no movement in the room and to start maybe only at night. ive had my common in my 110 for weeks now, never seen him eat 

they tend to get blotchy and washed out when stressed.


----------



## hamfist

At 5cm, his nutritional needs are pretty minimal. I would bet that he is grazing around the tank at night, keeping himself going. Give him time. In the end he will recognise algae wafers, and other veg that you might give him, as food items. You will also get to find out what he does,and does not like. As you are finding out, plecos' are not "instant" pets. They take quite a bit of settling in.

BTW zucchini is courgette in the UK. Another good veg to try is butternut squash ... cut a slice then give it 30 secs in a microwave. You will need something metal to weigh down any of the veg. I just pierce things with a teaspoon handle to keep them on the bottom.


----------

